# Sim Man Trauma Trainer



## Fraser.g (2 Oct 2004)

The new Sim Man trainer is comming out and many CFMG units have them. Has any one started programing scenarios yet? know where to get some? Want to share?

How do you like them?

Discuss


----------



## Armymedic (3 Oct 2004)

Sim Man, Mediman...same beast.

One of the limiting factor is that they really can't be moved off the bed/stretcher they are on. But as for practicing building assessment and treatment within a UMS and higher level of medical care, they are really good. Individual skills like IVs, urinary catheters, and chest tubes/decompression are easy to practice and test.

In both cases you put in the "condition" of the cas and let the players have at it. 

We have 3 at 2 FD Amb.


----------



## Fraser.g (3 Oct 2004)

True, they are not the most portable things in the world. The way I can envision using them is using a "mud doll" like rescue randy for the field and ambulance side of the house and then swapping it off for the more technical skill set. 
For this reason, I envision a mock up UMS set up in a classroom for Simman/mediman. He is permanently set up on a stretcher with all the panniers around him as per SOP. 
A two person operating crew is supernumerary to operate him. This Crew is made up of a tec and a clinician.

The det can then rotate through the simulator until they are confident in a skill. In this way the field is simulated, the patient is simulated as is the stress of treating a seriously wounded casualty. The final bonus is that I intend to videotape the simulation for debrief purposes.

G


----------



## Armymedic (3 Oct 2004)

Exactly. 

Nothing says all the lights have to work in your fd UMS mock up either, some kit might not be there, etc, etc....


----------



## Fraser.g (3 Oct 2004)

We are on the exact same wave length. Start out with an ideal setting and easy cases and slowly turn up the difficulty and adverse conditions.

If there is one thing I hate is the statement "of course if this was a real situation then a. the lights would not be on b. there would be more of them c. there would be less kit d. there would be less access to transportation etc."

If you train like it is war then war will be like training. If you train like it is training then you are bound to be surprised and take more casualties...your own.


----------



## Donut (14 Oct 2004)

In Pet on the initial user course, each group in the class did up at least one scenario, and they were all burned to a disk by the METI guy, but unfortunately the laptops that come with the sim are Mac, and don't include a cd burner to share the scenario's between one another.

What I've been working on out here is "template" scenario's, i.e., I'll do a trauma case, and instead of coming up with 30 different trauma scenario's, I'll do three or four basic ones, bad bleeding, chest injuries, airway compromise, and burns.  Depending on how sadistic the operator is feeling that day, he can set the pleural space volume as high or as low as he wants, same for FIO2, pulses, etc.  

In Pet, the class noticed that the "soldier" patient was substanially harder to kill, took about 4 times as much diazepam and morphine to put him into resp arrest, he responded kind of oddly to high-dose epi and other meds, too.  May just be the extra mass the "soldier" has, but I"m not sure.

We need to get mac-compatible CD burners to start sharing these scenario's, I sure don't have time to write up as many different ones as we'll need.

The METI website includes a newsletter, which has useful tips on programming, the most recent one brags on the next project, the stand-alone pt sim.

Good thing they pay me to sit on my ass,

DF in Ashcroft, Stn 303


----------



## HCA (14 Oct 2004)

How large are the files? Do they need to be burned or could they be uploaded/downloaded from the CFHSG website?

If they are too large for that then there are a few external burners that we could purchase that work with Mac. I currently use a Lacie external burner and it works great.


----------



## Donut (15 Oct 2004)

Sir, I have no idea how large the files are, wouldn't even know where to look on a mac.  

The sim manufacturer has told us not to connect either of the METI/Mac laptops to anything except the simulator, though he used a thumb drive to download all the scenario's to his laptop to burn the discs.

I'm not sure about running it on a network connection beside the simulator, too, but if a scenario exchange could be facilitated by HSGHQ, that would be the ideal solution.  

An even better situation would be if we could establish a network of mbrs to "peer review" the sims, too.  It certainly won't be an easy job, but probably worthwhile from a Quality Control perspective.

DF


----------



## HCA (15 Oct 2004)

If they were moved around using a flash drive then tha means the files are reasonably small. We could move them from the MAC to any unit machine and burn them to disc very easily. No need to even purchases an external burner. They may be small enough to email to each other.

It would require the permission of HQ to initiate this as it would involve temporaily attaching a flash drive to the machine occasionally.

The process of setting a network of peers may not be neccessary if each unit has trained pers that have been deisgnated as scenario creators.


----------

